# carpet python genetics



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

these fox me completely... i only just got to understand the 50/75/88% influence in the jag morph :whistling2: anyone know of any guides out there?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

not to sure but i beleive it is the following;

50% jungle jag for example is made from a coastal jag x jungle some will be jungle jags some siblings (normals)= 50%

75% jungle jag for example is made from a 50% jungle jag x jungle = 75%

88% jungle jag for example is made from a 75% jungle jag x jungle = 88%

however i am not completely sure but made an attempt lol


----------



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

well at least you're thinking along the same lines as me :lol2:

at the moment I have 2.2 IJs and 1 male 75% jungle jag, am i right in thinking that if i cross the jungle jag with one of the IJs i would get Irian Jaya Jungle Jags in the mix?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah i beleive so,

im currently producing my own irain jaya jaguars from a coastal caramel jag female to a irain jaya male.

i am purchasing a breedable jungle jag female and putting it to my new tiger stripped male to produce tiger stripe jungle jags.

heres hoping lol


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

WinterMillennium said:


> well at least you're thinking along the same lines as me :lol2:
> 
> at the moment I have 2.2 IJs and 1 male 75% jungle jag, am i right in thinking that if i cross the jungle jag with one of the IJs i would get Irian Jaya Jungle Jags in the mix?


yes each offspring would be 50% IJ 37.5% Jungle 12.5% coastal, basically a mess :lol2:


----------

